# compressed air can/ gas duster availability



## rahul.007 (Apr 7, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me from where can i get a comprwssed air can/gas duster? I need to clean my old 2yr old cm extreme + 500w so that i can think of selling it..  so guys please can anyone give me a link to where can i buy it online or in nehru place any shop??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 7, 2012)

Selling explosives is forbidden by law 

and for your query - Just hit any decent hardware store.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 7, 2012)

Couldn't find it in any of my nearby hardware stores, neither in some shops in np..

About explosives, then govt should stop cm extreme power series from entering into the markets..


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 7, 2012)

DUST BUSTER Compressed Gas AIR DUSTER 8 Oz Can. | eBay


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 7, 2012)

why dont you search available at primeabgb ,itdepot
Prime Dust Remover 100% Ozone Safe


----------



## pramudit (Apr 7, 2012)

open the smps, get it near to your mouth and do fuwwww fuwwww.... 

you will get it cleaned for sure...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 7, 2012)

^^ rofl and then he will need an eye cleaner.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 7, 2012)

CAUTION!!! -Use ur Spects!!!!


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 7, 2012)

*img.diytrade.com/cdimg/635603/16915982/0/1289064622/vacuum_blower.jpg

get this for 450/- from BCP.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 7, 2012)

What's BCP?


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 7, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> What's BCP?



OP knows it!
Its bhikaji cama place.....


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 8, 2012)

@saurabh_1e: hello ji.. how are you?? long time..  no vaccum.. heard from a person who brought it that it heats up quite quickly..  

@coolpcguy and djcols71: i didn't find it on itwares , ebay and forgot to look on primeabgb.. thanks 

@rest: thanks but no thanks for the whacky idea.. i love my precious eyes..


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 8, 2012)

rahul.007 said:


> no vaccum.. heard from a person who brought it that it heats up quite quickly..



mine works fine! just take 5-10 min to clean the cabby....i use it once in three or four days


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 8, 2012)

dekh ke khareedunga..


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 8, 2012)

i mentioned itdepot not itwares maybe you need some glasses


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 8, 2012)

rahul.007 said:


> dekh ke khareedunga..



"ehsan kyun jata raha hai"
I gave you an advice rest is your wish.
Take your attitude elsewhere dude! .


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 9, 2012)

@dfcols: my mistake..

@saurabh_1e:chill yar.. itna gussa sehat ke liye theek nahi..


----------

